# A Tip For Realism



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## MartinH. (Oct 1, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


>



Love that out of the box thinking approach to realism, bravo!


----------



## Oliver (Oct 6, 2021)

great video! Thx for that...
very interesting... i really thought first, that the first track was real


----------



## ThomasNL (Oct 6, 2021)

Great tip! I do realize samples sound too perfect and this brings back some imperfections that makes it sounds real. Obviously won't really work for big Hollywood scores as those are recording almost perfectly haha!


----------



## AudioLoco (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice 1!  
i use similar techniques for quartet compositions (and other small ensembles), 4 takes of breathing, rustling etc... it definetily can bring some extra life to tracks, like an extra layer of actual human touch.

The only thing, in my experience, it's not that effective for bigger ensembles, but it works wonders on small, intimate tracks. (still adds something though, but simulating 120 people breathing and doing small movements isn't that easy and also has less effect on the overall sound IMO)


----------



## Henning (Oct 6, 2021)

Fun idea. Though this is the stuff that you usually try to avoid (edit out) when recording live instruments. But I get it


----------

